# YEC Dallas?



## MarshallPope (Jun 25, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone here is working YEC in Dallas this weekend. I have a couple of show-specific questions if someone is. 

I apologize if this is random, and I really have no idea if this is the right place to post this.


----------

